# Autozone is clearing out a bunch of "Euro" 0w- and 5w-40 oils for $4 a quart.



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

I cleaned three local stores out of German, and older stock Belgian, Castrol 0w-40. One was also clearing out 0w-30 Castrol for the same price, and a different one was clearing out Mobil1 15w-50. Check 'em out.
:beer:


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

The places that still have stock on the sale weights have dropped prices to $2 a quart! Get it while the getting is good!


----------

